# Cognitive behavioral therapy ?



## sociallyawkward85 (Aug 7, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone has tried this type of therapy, i just came across it the other day i was wondering if it would be helpful with someone with social anxiety, my only real problem now is going up to people talking other then that I'm comfortable with myself. I want to have better social skills


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

sociallyawkward85 said:


> I was wondering if anyone has tried this type of therapy, i just came across it the other day i was wondering if it would be helpful with someone with social anxiety, my only real problem now is going up to people talking other then that I'm comfortable with myself. I want to have better social skills


it's excellent. you need to read gillian butlers book overcoming shyness and social anxiety. that book explains everything you need to know in regards to overcoming social anxiety with cbt

cbt is best combined with nlp. cbt is quite old were as nlp is more modern. therefore you can get results quicker when combining the 2


----------



## BladeRunnerB26354 (Apr 12, 2012)

paulyD said:


> it's excellent. you need to read gillian butlers book overcoming shyness and social anxiety. that book explains everything you need to know in regards to overcoming social anxiety with cbt
> 
> cbt is best combined with nlp. cbt is quite old were as nlp is more modern. therefore you can get results quicker when combining the 2


By NLP do you mean Neural Linguistic Programming?

If so, I thought that was used to be a better more convincing speaker or in sales presentations?


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

BladeRunnerB26354 said:


> By NLP do you mean Neural Linguistic Programming?
> 
> If so, I thought that was used to be a better more convincing speaker or in sales presentations?


yes i mean neuro linguistic programming

nlp is used for lots of things. the main thing it is used for is for theraputic reasons such as helping to overcome problems such as anxiety, low self esteem, depression, lack of confidence.

that is the reason nlp was 1st invented - to help people overcome their problems. it was actually invented by studying all of the great therapists such as milton erickson (hypnotherapist) etc... and combining all of those therapys together

despite nlp being made for theraputic reason it also has other benefits too such as helping people to learn to communicate better, sales etc...


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

does it involves getting experiences or is it all in paper


----------



## BladeRunnerB26354 (Apr 12, 2012)

paulyD said:


> yes i mean neuro linguistic programming
> 
> nlp is used for lots of things. the main thing it is used for is for theraputic reasons such as helping to overcome problems such as anxiety, low self esteem, depression, lack of confidence.
> 
> ...


That sounds good. I tend to speak in a very positive manner, from my time learning about presentation and also to overcome the quite negative outlook and speech of family I grew up with.

For example if it's raining heavily, it's second nature for me to say "that'll be great for my garden" rather than "great, another cr*ppy day".

Can you recommend good therapy based NLP books Paul?


----------



## Randomdood13 (Dec 10, 2012)

I had CBT and one problem i found was that because it teaches you to change your thoughts and natural thought processes in reaction to things, but i found it really difficult to transfer what i learnt in the sessions to real life. It's all well and good being told by a therapist to think like this or this thought is a mistake, but to actually do that in real life i found wasn't transferable.

But I know for a fact it works for lots of people, and everyone's different, and as long as you remain open to it it has a chance of working for you.


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

Sophistrysolipsist said:


> I had CBT and one problem i found was that because it teaches you to change your thoughts and natural thought processes in reaction to things, but i found it really difficult to transfer what i learnt in the sessions to real life. It's all well and good being told by a therapist to think like this or this thought is a mistake, but to actually do that in real life i found wasn't transferable.
> 
> But I know for a fact it works for lots of people, and everyone's different, and as long as you remain open to it it has a chance of working for you.


^
this is what i was thinking , in RL you get overwhelmed with emotions that can block you from going forward.

if you check my other post(topic) about a show called "ocd project" and see how they implement there teachings in RL and see how the fear starting to fade when they stay at it longer.


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

BladeRunnerB26354 said:


> That sounds good. I tend to speak in a very positive manner, from my time learning about presentation and also to overcome the quite negative outlook and speech of family I grew up with.
> 
> For example if it's raining heavily, it's second nature for me to say "that'll be great for my garden" rather than "great, another cr*ppy day".
> 
> Can you recommend good therapy based NLP books Paul?


er paul mckenna does a lot of stuff for things lack a lack of motivation, lack of confidence, losing weight etc... those books are very good

i haven't really read an nlp book for overcoming anxiety or any book directly linked to therpy though. but nlp for dummies is a decent enough book, not a lot of detail but worth a read


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

forex said:


> does it involves getting experiences or is it all in paper


both. you first try and break your fears down on paper to make you realise how silly they are and that there isn't really anything to be scared of. this can help a lot but you'll never be truly certain until you see it with your own eyes therefore you have to get out there and test it out in real life


----------



## sociallyawkward85 (Aug 7, 2011)

my problem is going up to people and start talking i never know what to say i was wondering if that could help with it, if i do start a conversation my mind goes blank afterwards if i dont know what to talk about.


----------

